# Motor Controller for TW4XP Available from LTi



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

I could not find the specs for the controller that powered the TW4XP from Germany. The TW came to US to participate in the Progressive X Prize. Youtube had good vids of the TW`s construction and first drive. 

I wrote to Volker Kuhoff of LT-i and inquired if the drive for that trike was available, and what the specs for the controller are. You can see the specs on the www.lt-i-com site. He included a price. 

My needs were for a controller that could control my PM Synchronous Oswald, which will max out at 170 amps. 

LTi controllers might interest someone who wants a very high mileage range drive for their ac motor. 

My adventure starts next week when an Eaton Culter Hamer DC input industrial drive comes to my door, purchased from ebay. It is liquid cooled like the Oswald Motor, is rated at 240kW, has variable speed drive, operates on 380-500 volts DC (does not have a converter front end), and specs. 385 amps. The weight for this unit is #121. My vehicle will be a utility van, with an enclosed `box`, with some room to place stuff. 

I am now studying zero oxygen copper wires, and the European `desina` wire standards. The original terminal ends for the wire are T & B Air 2, Navy, 60 -75, AWG 1-2. These ends have a viewing port to look at the results of the crimp job that will be done, by a proper crimper (looking to rent). 

The consolidating 3 phase cable is shielded. And I need to do a batch of homework to get all the details right, for this looks like a one time chance on this project at my age. 

I know that I am getting varnished boards in the Eaton VSD, but there is no installed regeneration brake system. I will be asking for advice soon. 

Everything IS a big deal. Morf


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Have you contacted TW4XP ask for Bernt he is their electrical engineer and knows everything about their vehicles. If you have a simple question I will try to help you. The EMI requirements in Europe require everything to be shielded they mounted all of there electronics in an aluminum box Raceabout did as well. The Twike had a 700V pack they were also able to charge through their inverter, they are wanting to ingerate electric vehicles into the power grid. This may encourage utilities to subsadize EV battery packs. The members of TW4XP are very good people.


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Nathan 219,

This is the third answer I have written, the others in detail, all headed off by telling me I have not logged in. 

It is very late. 

Just to say to Nathan 219 that he might try rereading my post. I like TW4XT as much as he does. I had to move on when the drive in question didn`t fit my application. There are no more questions on that since as I said the Eaton is on its way here. Others may want to know the trial tested LTi is available to the public. That is my message. Morf Everything IS a big deal.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Morf, Sorry to hear your other messages were not posted due to a time out. Have fun with your new drive. We went with the MES DEA TIM600 in our car and have happy with its performance even if it is a bit difficult to understand the manual. I think the inverter TW4XP used was originally designed to control the pitch of wind turbine blades. They may have gone that way because of their desire to have a grid tied car and it was a unit already certified for power generation industry, just a guess though


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Hi Nathan 219, 

Thanks for your reply. It is encouraging to know another DIY fellow has his project`s wheels on the road. My LCX9000 came in yesterday, with the crate in perfect shape, and most certainly never been opened. Lying on top of the paper stack inside was a reassuring factory check off sheet showing the testing of all of the systems. The crate was itself a work of art, smelling like exotic pine forest and so pretty that I am trying to find a place to keep it, just to look at it. So now on to weighty business.

Somewhere I read that this Eaton drive passed some stringent testing for vibration and shock. With all the miles of transport it has seen so far, lying on it`s back on a skid, a high tolerance for vibration is certainly a high positive. And yet I know this drive is not offered by the company for use in a mobile setting. 

I decided to try it for a mobile after seeing a Youtube vid of a fellow in-I believe-the Chek republic who put an industrial drive from Danfoss on a Subaru. So he certainly bypassed the converter front end of that drive. Then I learned that ABB has a three phase drive fed from a DC bus, called the ___M1. While considering that inverter drive, I found a Eaton C-H that inputs DC to an AC motor, and I read where this drive also, like the ABB operates PM Synchronous motors as well. 

The Ebay negotiations went well, along with a helpful seller, here it is, almost alarmingly small (not a surprise), 121#, and water cooled. I am hoping there are no deal breakers on using this drive, and so my first concern is-with other mobile drives with fairly high power, what is their process for `grounding` the drive. Could this be as simple as a routine low voltage ground in an ice car? It seems as though they are asking for more. However I am aware of the whallop this drive will be controlling, and would like to understand how other systems handle this, such as Tesla. 

And this is my starting point. I will also need to consider how to set up regenerative braking. My drive came without a brake chopper circuit, although one was offered as an option. I will need to study how that option looks in place, and whether the chopper, if used with regen., may be a rather simple add on, or a complex system. 

I know that a orderly mind would have resolved all these problem before spending a bunch on equipment that could have some challenges. But this project is a balancing act between not spending ourselves into poverty and still trying to collect and build this system as having some chance to actually work. Is anyone else puting a robust PM synchronous motor into anything mobile? I hope to be able to see what 850Nm is like. Best wishes to all. Morf


----------

